# برنام جرائع للتحويل بين أنظمة الاحداثيات



## لهون جاف (26 أبريل 2008)

بالضغط على الرابط أدناه يمكن ان تحمل البرنامج Coordinate Calculater وهو مهم بالاخص للمساحين ومن ذو خبرة ب GSI وهو فعال ولا يحتاج الى كراك وليس Demo 
الرابط :

httpwww.4shared.comfile45392027a578c5dcoordinate_calculator.html


----------



## اعجال (27 أبريل 2008)

نرجو تأكد من الرابط ياخينا لهون جاف وبارك الله فيك وفي مشاركتك الطيبة معنا ونتمى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## مهندس مضر (27 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء التأكد من الرابط ، و شكرا" مقدما"


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (6 مايو 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## sandocan (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الهروج (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## اياد العبودي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اعد كتابة الرابط انت وين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فاروق ن (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يا عمونا*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرابط لايعمل​*


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## ريموت كونترول11 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حاولت اصلاح الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ صاحب الموضوع 

والحمد لله تم ذلك

البرنامج على الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/55378067/721c17c2/coordinate_calculator.html?s=1


----------



## سامسامسامسام (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## f3mhx (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ريموت كونترول11 قال:


> حاولت اصلاح الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> 
> والحمد لله تم ذلك
> 
> ...



*اخي العزيز 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير:55:*


----------



## سيد ياسر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك ياريموت كنترول 11


----------



## eng-comshady (29 نوفمبر 2008)

link doesn't work


----------



## مساح محترف (29 نوفمبر 2008)

aشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الربطة تعمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ريموت كنترول


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng ali m k (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## medo shabolla (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر للاخ ريموت كنترول 11 عالرابط


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على هذا البرنامج


----------



## muntadayatt (25 أبريل 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwww


----------



## qop100 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

hggi


----------



## qop100 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## imad kharma (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا​


----------



## حماده النجم (6 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال يامان


----------



## كبل (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوور بس

*الرابط لايعمل​*


----------



## أبوعايدى (8 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## noor-noor (8 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل عندي؟؟؟


----------



## fageery (9 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط غير مظبوط الرجاء وضع الرابط الصحيح وشكرا


----------



## الزين الرشيد عبدال (9 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حماده النجم (9 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

